# Alutech / Eurobike 09



## Maui (6. September 2008)

war jemand da und hat ein paar pics ?
bis jetzt konnt ich hier noch nix zu den neuen schweinen 09 sehen oder lesen


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. September 2008)

hast das  auf der HP gelesen?

Der neue 2009er Katalog ist als PDF.Version in Downloadbereich fertig zum runterladen. Viel Spass dabei.
Die Printversion ist nach der Eurobike erhältlich, so auch die neue Preisliste.

Wir haben geschuftet wie die Blöden und denoch haben wir nicht alles rechtzeitig geschaft fertig zu stellen zur Eurobike, aber denoch gibt es einiges zu berichten:
Wir haben alle Rahmenmodelle überarbeitet. ( alle Details folgen nach der Eurobike ) So können alle Rahmen auf Wunsch mit ISCG05 ausgestattet werden. Alle Rahmen können auch auf Wunsch mit den E2 Kopfrohr gebaut werden ( oben 11-8" unten 1,5" ) Der Keiler DH hat ein neuen designerten Hauptrahmen bekommen.
Völlig neu ist die Wildsau TRAIL XA. 
Die Wildsau Familie musste kleiner werden und so findet ihr die Modelle Wildsau Team, DH und Dropsau nicht mehr im Katalog, ferner auch das DDU Standard, TFF, und Dirt Fully. Alle diese Modelle können aber noch auf Wunsch gebaut werden solange die dafür benötigten Frästeile vorhanden sind!
Ein neuen Dirt Hardtailrahmen gibt es auch aber der ist noch nicht im Katalog.
Auf der Eurobike stellen wir auch einige Komplettbikes aus, also Ihr könnt nun auch nicht nur Rahmen und Parts bei uns kaufen sondern komplett montierte Bikes, den Anfang macht das neue Dirt, der Pudel FR und Pudel DH und das zu richtig guten Preisen...

...See you at eurobike show...

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (6. September 2008)

jo klar weiss ich doch alles, haett nur gern mo ein paar bilderchen von der eurobike gesehen


----------



## Wipp (6. September 2008)

geht mir auch so

habe bis jetzt nur das hier gefunden











hoffen wir das der fred mehr zutage bringt, ohne endlos suchen zu müssen

wipp


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. September 2008)

wow die dämpferaufnahme an der gertriebe-pudel-schwinge sieht ja heiß aus 
da hat der jürgen sich aber richtig mühe gegben  
(bzw schön in auftrag gegeben  )

schönes woend.............und fleissig weiter bilder posten


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. September 2008)

Jü geht steil, und das er jetzt noch Kompletträder anbietet find ich gut.
Hab noch nen Kumpel heir dem ich 09 nen Bigbike aufdrücken mag 


Wann stehen endlich die Lagerkappen für die Grunzer im Shop? Oder bin ich zu blind und hab sie nur nicht gefunden?

stefan


----------



## Wipp (7. September 2008)

na endlich
schaut mal bei ihm im album
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/79406

wipp


----------



## Wipp (7. September 2008)

so jetzt noch mal im detail

Der bunte Hund (Pudel DH Custom painted MZ forke in red)



Der Trail XA  (rundes oberrohr, etwas leichter, tieferer schwerpunkt, und..?)



Ein DDU Cheaptrick mit Gates Riemenantrieb(etwas modifizierte geo, andere ausfalleneden und ich denke irgendwo die möglichkeit den riemen einzufädeln)



Der Keiler 09(Entgegen der Katalogabbildung wird der 2009er Keiler so aussehen. Aus den geschwungenen Rohren wurden wieder Gerade, er wurde in vielen Bereichen verstärkt und hat nun eine Dämpferlänge von 248mm, was ein besseres Ansprechverhalten ergeben soll.)


----------



## 2und4zig (7. September 2008)

Wipp schrieb:


> Ein DDU Cheaptrick mit Gates Riemenantrieb(etwas modifizierte geo, andere ausfalleneden und ich denke irgendwo die möglichkeit den riemen einzufädeln)



Man kann das gesamte rechte Ausfallende abschrauben. Dadurch, dass die Trennstelle noch vor der Stelle, an der sich Sitz- und Kettenstrebe treffen würden liegt, entsteht dort ein Spalt, durch den man den Reimen durchfädeln kann.

Hui, ich sehe meine Bilder haben auch ohne meine Hilfe hierher gefunden. Super


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. September 2008)

bis auf dieses abartig hässliche steuerrohr schaut der neue Keiler göttlich aus. 

die Trailsau schreit nach Hammerschmidt, wa? Zugführung am Unterrohr und keine Umwerferzugverlegung.


----------



## Wipp (7. September 2008)

danke dir für fotos und infos
weisst du noch mehr zum trail XA?
oder die preisliche positionierung der angekündigten komplettbikes?

wipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2008)

weiß jemand was der keiler rahmen auf dem bild oben ^^ wiegt sieht ja verdammt schwer aus ich schätz mal 4500g so wie der aussieht jürgen sollte mal leichter bauen ansonsten die ganzen aufnahmen unten also iscg alt + iscg 05 finde ich persönlich zu viel für eine entscheiden fertig weil das ist ja mal voll unübersichtlich. und das mit dem oben 11/8 steuerrohr und unten 1,5 zoll halte ich persönlich auch für mist was hat man den da für vorteile keine ist nur wieder en neuer standard der die leute durcheinander bringt bald braucht man schon einen eigenen service macheniker der einem sagt was man für seinen rahmen an komponenten braucht und welche und es einem aufbaut echt he schade ich finde den 09er team dh frame echt zu massivbin mal gesapnnt wann rauskommt was er wiegt postet das dann mal bitte schick isser trotzdem


----------



## 2und4zig (7. September 2008)

Also über das Trail XA weiß ich nicht sehr viel,  ich hab die meiste Zeit den Keiler DH vollgesabbert... 
Aber ich kann noch sagen, dass das Komplettrad unter 15kg wiegen wird und dass die Sitzrohre in den unteren Zentimetern durch eine vergrößerte Wandstärke verstärkt sind. Der Rahmen wiegt 3800g ohne Dämpfer und hat maximal 180-200mm Federweg, bis 180mm sollen an die Front.

Zum Keiler DH:
Jürgen hat gemeint so etwa 4300g ohne Dämpfer, der Katalog sagt 4350g.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. September 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> weiß jemand was der keiler rahmen auf dem bild oben ^^ wiegt sieht ja verdammt schwer aus ich schätz mal 4500g so wie der aussieht jürgen sollte mal leichter bauen ansonsten die ganzen aufnahmen unten also iscg alt + iscg 05 finde ich persönlich zu viel für eine entscheiden fertig weil das ist ja mal voll unübersichtlich. und das mit dem oben 11/8 steuerrohr und unten 1,5 zoll halte ich persönlich auch für mist was hat man den da für vorteile keine ist nur wieder en neuer standard der die leute durcheinander bringt bald braucht man schon einen eigenen service macheniker der einem sagt was man für seinen rahmen an komponenten braucht und welche und es einem aufbaut echt he schade ich finde den 09er team dh frame echt zu massivbin mal gesapnnt wann rauskommt was er wiegt postet das dann mal bitte schick isser trotzdem



satzzeichen?


----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2008)

4350 g mein gott war das nötig auch noch ohne dämpfer der 08er keiler ist mit 4150g ja noch auf der guten seite aber bei jedoch schon 4350g ohne dämpfer ist das bald jenseits von gut und böse leichtaufbau unmöglich aber auch die dh räder werden bei den anderen herstellern leichter das heißt das das keiler team dh 09 eigentlich kaum unter 18 kilo zu kriegen sein dürfte schade ehrlich. aber mal abwarten was für neue leichte komponenten kommen. dann werden wir weiter sehen.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2008)

@lord helmchen prinzipiell wer satzzeichen findet, bzw. rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie aufessen. Ich weiß vergess ich immer, sei mir nicht böse aber hinter her zu korrigieren hab ich keine lust, und hauptsache man weiß was ich will oder nicht ? besser so hinter her korrigiert


----------



## 2und4zig (7. September 2008)

Achja, das Anlenkungsverhältnis am Keiler soll jetzt etwa bei 2,8:1 liegen.
Alutech wird übrigens einen Steuersatz anbieten, der aus einer 1,125" und einer 1,5" Lagerschale besteht. So muss man sich nichts zusammenpuzzlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2008)

hmm komisch, was das dann wird bin ich mal gespannt! auf jeden fall wird das gewicht, zwischen gut und böse sein, das steht fest was wiegt der rahmen dann mit dämpfer wenn er laut jürgen 4300g ohne dämpfer wiegt?


----------



## 2und4zig (7. September 2008)

Hab keine Ahnung was ein 248er Dämpfer wiegt, wird aber wohl nicht gerade wenig sein...


----------



## Team Freak 123 (7. September 2008)

tja, leider ich hatte mich so auf einen leichteren keiler frame gefreut, aber mal abwarten was endgültig dann wird, das is ja en fertiges modell oder ist es noch en prototyp? wohl kaum oder schade, schade das gewicht macht mich echt traurig! hmmm naja abwarten.


----------



## 2und4zig (7. September 2008)

Also mir wurde gesagt, dass die Keiler ab sofort in dieser Version ausgeliefert werden, lediglich an der Verstärkung zwischen Ober- und Sitzrohr wird es noch eine kleine Veränderung geben.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (8. September 2008)

ah ok, damit sind alle hoffnungen auf einen leichteren frame dahin, egal muss halt wieder leichtbau betrieben werden.


----------



## 2und4zig (8. September 2008)

Ja, das mit der Masse vom neuen Rahmen ist schon schade, aber ich hab mich jetzt schon in das neue Aussehen verguckt. Vielleicht bekommt man ja noch ein normales Steuerrohr, wenn man lieb fragt...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. September 2008)

da bin ich seeeehr zuversichtlich das man auch ohne dieses seltsame E2 steuerrohr ordern kann. 

ich mein selbst wenn man bald nur noch gabeln mit diesem komischen standart bekommen sollte, dann lieber richtiges 1.5 steuerrohr und dann zielgerichtet reduzieren an der oberen schale. sieht nicht ganz so seltsam aus.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (8. September 2008)

ich z.b. bekomm noch ein normales steuerrohr, und auch die extreme verstärkung hinten wollte ich nicht, und das riesen gusset zwischen ober und unterrohr fällt bei mir auch ein bisschen kleiner aus, dank jürgen naja aber mal abwarten villeicht bewährt sich der neue rahmen ja mit den vielen gussets mal sehen.


----------



## Wipp (8. September 2008)

hier noch mal ein überblick
der weisse ist ein KeilerXA in Serienversiopn?!?


----------



## 2und4zig (8. September 2008)

Ein Keiler XA wird es wohl sein, wäre jetzt interessant zu wissen, ob er so auch in Serie aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2008)

Was soll das Problem sein mit dem neuen Steuerrohr-Standard ?
Technisch/statisch ist das ganze simpel zu verstehen.
Es gibt genug Firmen, die dafür schon Steuersätze anbieten oder anbieten werden.
Außerdem gibts passende Gabeln dazu. Und Gabeln mit normalem 1 1/8 Steuerrohr passen ja eh.
Naja, gegen Ahead-Steuersätze haben sich manche auch jahrelang gesträubt.

Back to topic:
Der Keiler ist ja der Hammer ! Und so ein Gates-Teil muß her !
@Team Freak: hast du vom Jürgen schon mal irgendeinen leichten Rahmen gesehen ?
Und geschätzte 5,1 - 5,2 kg für den Keiler mit Titanfeder ist wohl ok ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. September 2008)

ne enduro sau ist leicht (3,2kg in M) und man darf damit im Bikepark fetzen gehen... damit liegt er ein paar Schnitten Brot unter der Konkurrenz aus Lübbrechtsen.

Außerdem - lieber stabil als nach 2 Jahren total ausgenudelt.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. September 2008)

@san andreas hallo, nein geschätzte 5,1 kilo sind nicht in ordnung hab ich auch nicht gesagt. mir ist das viel zu schwer aber was solls auch egal, hauptsache man hat spaß beim bergab riden und wer will natürlich auch bergauf.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. September 2008)

wär es ne coladose und nach nem jahr hättest du ne faustgroße delle von einem abflug im unterrohr wär das geschrei auch groß. ich find das gewicht ganz in ordnung. viel wichtiger als das rahmengewicht sind doch eher laufräder und der ganze rest, da stören mich 500g am rahmen eher weniger.
Der drehende und federnde Krams muss leicht sein!

gruß,
stefan


----------



## san_andreas (9. September 2008)

Word !


----------



## xMARTINx (9. September 2008)

würd ich auch sagen,was bringt dir der superleichte rahmen wenn er dir wegen unterdimensionierter bauteile nen tag im bikepark versaut?!
der keiler ist echt schick,aber unten rechts,was hat der an federweg?


----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. September 2008)

der, hat wie immer 228mm an federweg. halt jetzt mit einem dämpfer, von 248mm einbaulänge naja, drehende und federnde teile schön und gut, die leicht zu machen bei ner mavic 721 und dann tubless wenn des überhaupt geht weiß net so recht. dann luftdämpfer, und akira boxxer worldcup gabel, haste hinter her trotzdem en stattliches gewicht weil die gabel, wiegt halt trotzdem nach dem tuning 2,45 kilo. und die laufräder auch eins 1100g hinten und vorne 1100g auch der luftdämpfer hat sein gewicht! oh sorry es gibt keine mit 248mm einbaulänge. schonmal das erste leichtbauteil, was wegfällt wer auf 20 kilo+ bikes steht bzw. 19 kilo+ von mir aus gern.! wie gesagt hauptsache man hat spaß am fahren bergab wie bergauf!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. September 2008)

Mein Freeride Bike auf Basis der Enduro Sau hat auch schon 18,2kg. Und? 
Geht nix dran kaputt, macht keine knarzenden Geräusche (gaaanz wichtig und leider nicht selbstverständlich) und tut seine Pflicht. 

Würde es sich mit 17,2 anders fahren? Nein. Kann ich sagen, weil hab grad derartige Änderungen vorgenommen.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Team Freak 123 (9. September 2008)

@Lord Helmchen, für dich ist gewicht warscheinlich kein problem oder du siehst das locker, aber ich bin jemand der es gerne leicht hat. überall muss was leichter gemacht werden bei mir! ich bin da halt anderst, und die zeiten ändern sich, die worldcup fahrer sind wir zwar keine aber die, fahren auch bikes die nur 17 oder sogar bloß 16,5 kilo wiegen. auch am dh markt geht die leichtbau phase nicht vorbei, wobei das gut so ist weil ein bisschen leichtigkeit schadet den bikes nicht wie man sieht. ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. September 2008)

an meinem Rad ist auch kein schwerbauteil sondern konsequent belastungsgerecht gebaut. 

Stahlfederfahrwerk, DH Schlappen und stabile Naben fordern halt ihren Tribut. Und ich finde in so ein Stabilbaukonzept passt sich ein Alutech Rahmen gut ein.

Wer unbedingt das leichteste Rad im ganzen Block haben will der greift IMO  mit einem alutech falsch.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (10. September 2008)

nee, darum geht es mir nicht mehr ganz so stark. zum glück, hab ich die ganzen vestärkungen noch nicht so ausgeprägt an meinem rahmen. und werde auch so auf meine knapp über 17 kilo kommen vorerst, bis zum winter und dann, wirds leichter! wenns noch geht? aber ich brauch die ganzen verstärkungen, auch nicht weil ich erstens nur 70kilo wiege, und zweitens alles mit dem körper noch zusätzlich abfedere, ein ziemlich material schonender fahrstil! aber auch verdammt anstrengend! deshalb reichts auch ohne verstärkungen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. September 2008)

ach so. 70kg hämpfling. so leicht war ich uch mal, das waren noch zeiten *hust*

bei 0,1 tonnen sprengt das bike halt berechtigermaßen die 18 wenns halten soll 

wobei ein pfund gewichtsreduktion auch schon geplant ist


----------



## san_andreas (10. September 2008)

Die Bikes der Worldcup Fahrer sind auch nicht alle auf totales Minimalgewicht ausgelegt.
Viele setzen nach wie vor auf stabile, konventionelle Teile, weil es ihnen halt nix bringt, wenn das Gerät sauleicht ist, sich dafür aber auf halber Strecke verabschiedet.

Ich hab mal das Keilergewicht mit meinen nachgewogenen Teilen zusammengerechnet.
Kann sich sehen lassen...

Rahmen:  Keiler 2009, medium, 5200 g
Dämpfer:  Fox DHX 5.0 2009, Titanfeder Nuke Proof
Federgabel:  Rock Shox Boxxer Team, Solo Air, 2791g		
Steuersatz:  Reset Wan.5, 160g
Vorbau:  E:thirteen Ali Stem, 173g
Aheadkappe:  Chris King, 1 1/8, Schraube, 17g
Lenker:  Reverse Fli XXL, 260g
Schaltgriff:  Sram X.O Trigger, 130g
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0, 190g
Kurbel, Innenlager: Shimano XTR, 781g
Kettenführung:  E:thirteen, LG1, 200g
Griffe:	ODI, Rogue, 136g
Bremse vorne:  Hope V2, 378g
Bremse hinten:  Hope V2, 378g
Scheibe vorne:  Hope V2, vented, 292g
Scheibe hinten:  Hope V2, floating, 208g
Bremsscheibenschrauben:  Stahl, 24g
Laufrad vorne:  1105g
Nabe:  Hope Pro II, 20mm
Felge:  Mavic 823 UST
Speichen:  Sapim Force 2.2/1.8/2.0
Nippel:  Messing
Laufrad hinten:  1223
Nabe:  Hope Pro II, 135 x 10
Felge	Mavic 823 UST
Speichen:  Sapim Force 2.2/1.8/2.0
Nippel:  Messing
Steckachse: 200 g
Ritzel hinten:  Shimano Dura Ace, 150g
Kette:  KMC 9 SL, 210
Reifen vorne:  Maxxis Highroller UST 2.5, 42a, 1146g
Reifen hinten:  Maxxis Minion DH R UST 2.5, 60a, 1183
Pedale:  NC-17 S-Pro Magnesium, 362g
Sattel:  Selle Italia SLR TT, 139g
Sattelstütze:  Thomson Elite, 300mm, 201g
Sattelklemme:  Hope Bolt, 17g

Gesamtgewicht: 17254 g plus bisserl Montagezubehör

Mit leichteren Laufrädern, Bremsen und Bremsscheiben sind locker 16,.. drin.


----------



## axel123 (10. September 2008)

nur mal kurz zur gewichtsdiskussion:
16,2kg  mit rohloff....


----------



## rsu (10. September 2008)

axel123 schrieb:


> nur mal kurz zur gewichtsdiskussion:
> 16,2kg  mit rohloff....



Mit NobbyNic oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (10. September 2008)

nö, mit larsen TT. mit etwas vernünftigeren reifen sind´s dann halt 200-400g mehr. find ich immer noch ok für ein XXL rahmen...

den NN hatte ich auch mal kurz probiert, ich geb´s zu


----------



## Lord Helmchen (10. September 2008)

axel123 schrieb:


> nur mal kurz zur gewichtsdiskussion:
> 16,2kg  mit rohloff....



aber bestimmt nicht mit 66, roco und ähnlich gearteten teilen. weil grad alles was mi fahrwerksperformance zu tun hat haut ähnlich rein wie die coladose.
sollte die nicht zur eurobike in ner leichteren variante kommen?

gruß,
stefan


----------



## axel123 (10. September 2008)

naja, so richtig schwer ist sie natürlich nicht aufgebaut... 
aufbau ist wie folgt:
alutech wildsau enduro xxl mit dhx air 190 mm
lenker - nc17 s-pro
vorbau - syntace superforce
steuersatz - alutech x-long stahl
gabel - z1 light 
bremsen - vr:code 203mm mit juicy carbon griff  hr:juicy carbon 160
laufrad - vr: hope pro II mit dtswiss 5.1 hr: rohloff mit dtswiss 5.1
mantel - larsen tt 2.35
innenlager - xt 73/107
kurbeln - middleburn rs-3
pedale - shimano 540
sattelstütze - nc-17 empire s-pro
sattel - flyte
griffe - odi
kette - rohloff slt 99

die leichtbauversion der rohloff wird nun schon seit 2002 von der gerüchteküche für jedes jahr angekündigt. ich habe aufgehört es zu glauben - und lag damit auch dieses jahr wieder richtig...


----------



## Team Freak 123 (10. September 2008)

@ san andreas, cool funktioniert also doch top dann, wird meiner noch leichter juhu! naja aber erstmal, muss der rahmen kommen hab, alles daheim nur mein rahmen fehlt.  naja was solls in 12 tagen, ist es soweit laut alutech. laut jürgen kanns bisschen länger gehen weil, sie in verzug sind wegen der eurobike. egal ich warte auch noch 15 tage, hauptsache ich komm nochmal nach winterberg die saison ride on!


----------



## rsu (10. September 2008)

@axel123: ok, bei der Wildsau Enduro kann ich das Gewicht nachvollziehen. Dachte Du meinst den Keiler da es in den vorhergehenden Posts um den Keiler ging (hab nicht auf Deine Signatur geschaut).


----------



## gabbacore (18. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, der Keiler sieht fenomenal aus wie ich finde!!!
Es ist kein 248mm Dämpfer von Marzocchi (wenn schon 241,3mm mit 76,2mm Hub)... Allerdings fand ich schon auf dem 2ten Bild auf Seite 1, dass der Dämpfer länger aussieht und in der Tat, *!!!laut Alutech Homepage ein 267mm Dämpfer mit 90mm Hub!!!* (1100g Gewicht) 
Somit, sollte das Übersätzungsverhltniss bei 236mm Federweg eigentlich 2,62: 1 sein.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. September 2008)

hossa, bei der länge kann man ja schon fast wieder über nen maßdämpfer von avalanche und konsorten nachdenken 

und im vergleich zu Jü sein anderen rahmen mal ein gänzlich neuer ansatz mit der sehr niedrigen übersetzung.


----------



## Frorider Ben (18. September 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> hossa, bei der länge kann man ja schon fast wieder über nen maßdämpfer von avalanche und konsorten nachdenken
> 
> und im vergleich zu Jü sein anderen rahmen mal ein gänzlich neuer ansatz mit der sehr niedrigen übersetzung.



So einfach ist es auch net einen in der Länge zu finden ohne viel Geld auszugeben

@ Lord Helmchen: wenn wir den fahren würden, bräuchten wir ne 650er Feder, dann gibs wieder sau viele Probleme mit umbau beim Roco und die Feder wird schwer sein *außer Titan*


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2008)

BOS gibts ja auch noch und natürlich Cane Creek ! Träum....


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. September 2008)

ich sag Avalanche und ab haus ne RCS Feder drauf.

die dinger kosten übern Teich so wenig, des wär meine Wahl fürn Keiler. Gleich Custom shimmed ab Werk.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider Ben (18. September 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> BOS gibts ja auch noch und natürlich Cane Creek ! Träum....



klar gibs die, aber dazu musste noch gut 650eur extra berappen


----------



## Dark Rider (21. Oktober 2008)

kriegt man als soulrider auch prozente auf die kompletträder


----------



## Frorider Ben (21. Oktober 2008)

Dark Rider schrieb:


> kriegt man als soulrider auch prozente auf die kompletträder



Da es erst ab jetzt Kompletträder gibt kann ich dir das nicht genau sagen.
ich denke mal das es die gleichen Prozente gibt wie für Rahmen.

Frage mal Maui hier im Forum, er kann es dir am besten sagen als Vorsitzender


----------



## Dark Rider (21. Oktober 2008)

ah danke


----------

